# Schweden - Foxen



## EdekX (11. Januar 2017)

Hallo Gemeinde,

Meine Frau und ich sind zusammen Anfang bis Mitte Mai am Foxen untergebracht. Unser Häuschen liegt nicht unmittelbar am Stora Lee, sondern mehr Nord-westlich an einem langen verzweigten Seitenarm des Stora Lees.

Da ich aus dem Netz eher nur mäßige Informationen sammeln konnte, hoffe ich hier von euch ein paar Tipps bzgl. Stellen, Köderwahl und anderen Möglichkeiten hier zu bekommen.

Vor Ort haben wir auch ein wirklich schickes Boot ausgestattet mit jedem möglichen Schnick-Schnack, also pelagisches fischen wäre auch möglich.
Ich war bis jetzt nur 2x in Südschweden eher mit mäßigen Erfolg und versuche diesmal alles ein bisschen besser zu machen.
Was meint ihr gerade zu dieser Zeit im Mai, wo wie wann stehen die Räuber?

Wäre für jede Reaktion sehr dankbar !


----------



## Többe (11. Januar 2017)

*AW: Schweden - Foxen*

Moin,

 ich war letztes und vorletztes Jahr jeweils am Stora Le (direkt am Übergangsstück zum Foxen) und letztes Jahr am Foxen. Das Angeln wird ziemlich schwer werden, da sich das Wasser aufgrund der großen Wassermassen nur sehr langsam erwärmt. Wenn du Glück hast, kommst du knapp nach der Laichzeit an, sodass du die Hechte noch im Flachen mit Jerks und Spinnerbaits fangen kannst. Andernfalls solltest du das Schleppen nicht außer Acht lassen. Wobbler (gedeckte Farben) ab 20cm im Freiwasser und dann ausprobieren, wo die Fische stehen (bei uns im Mai waren es zwischen 1-6m) und das über teil. 50-90m tiefen Wasser. Ein heisser Tipp ist der Flötefjorden im östlichen Teil des Foxen. Hier halten sich die Hechte auch noch lange nach der Laichzeit auf. 

 PS: Nimm dich vor dem Wind in Acht. Gerade auf dem Foxen können bei sehr starkem Wind sehr gefährliche Wellen entstehen!

 Petri


----------



## maxi (7. Februar 2017)

*AW: Schweden - Foxen*

Moin, wir waren letztes jahr im August am Foxen. Problematisch war grundsätzlich der Wind, der ein Fischen auf dem Freiwasser fast durchgängig verhindert hat. Allerdings gibt es genug Seitenarme und geschützte Buchten. Gefangen haben wir Hechte und Barsche. Gerade der Bestand an großen Barschen ist hervorragend. Allerdings wird es Mitte mai etwas schwierig auf Barsch. Hechte werdet ihr genug fangen. Unser größter war 100cm . Gefangen haben wir auf Wobbler, vorwiegend mit Barsch Dekor.
 Viel Erfolg


----------



## Stoney0066 (7. Februar 2017)

*AW: Schweden - Foxen*

Wir waren vor 6 Jahren zur gleichen Zeit, glaub ab dem 18ten Mai. Wetter war allerdings mega, tagsüber war meist kurze Hosen angesagt!

Am besten gefangen haben wir flach in den Buchten und an Schilfgürteln, egal auf was. Einer ist mir auch beim Freiwasserschleppen auf nen großen Effzett eingestiegen. Wir waren allerdings mit dem Kanu unterwegs, da war nicht viel mit Schleppen und Freiwasserfischen...


----------



## Tombeaux (18. Juli 2017)

*AW: Schweden - Foxen*

Hallo aus Österreich!

Wir (ein Freund und ich) fahren seit sieben Jahren regelmässig nach Schweden zum Angeln und haben dabei fast alle Regionen von Süden kommend bis Höhe Stockholm durch. Unsere Erfahrungen bisher sind, dass es im Herbst besser beisst als im Mai/Juni, dass das Wetter im Herbst beständiger, sonniger und wärmer ist und dass es uns im Värmland/Dalsland besser gefällt, als im "überlaufenen" Süden. Unser Favorit war der Östra Silen, den wir vor zwei Jahren Ende September beangelt haben. Also solls auch heuer wieder im September nach Värmland gehen, und zwar an den Foxen. Wir sind in einer Hütte am Flötefjorden untergebracht, einer doch relativ seichten (max. 10 Meter) grossen Bucht. Wir wissen nicht, ob sich unsere Erfahrungen aus dem Urlaub am Östra Silen (klares Wasser, Hechte stehen in ca. 20 Meter Tiefe, Köderfarben ausschließlich blau/weiss/silber) auch auf den Foxen übertragen lassen. Vielleicht kann ja jemand helfen oder weiss gute Spots, die für uns auch mit dem Boot erreichbar sind. Echo und das ganze Pipapo heben wir. Besten Dank, verspreche auch verlässlich einen Reisebericht. Wer Infos zum Kiasjön, Mien, Asnen, Rusken oder zu Seen in der Region Nyköping braucht, kann sich gerne bei mir melden.
so long,
Tom


----------



## Tom180 (7. August 2020)

Hallo aus Luxemburg
Ich fahr seit einigen Jahren nach Schweden Norwegen und auch Finnland in den Angelurlaub. 
Ich war meistens in den Sommermonaten und hab allgemein immer gut gefangen. Vor zwei Jahren war ich dann mal im Mai am Stora Le. Was soll ich sagen. War schwierig da es noch sehr niedrige Wassertemperaturen hatte und die Fische noch nicht abgelaicht hatten. Dieses Jahr geht's in den zwei ersten Septemberwochen an den Foxen. Um die Zeit war ich auch noch nie da und würde mich über ein paar Tips freuen wo und wie 
denn um die Zeit vor allem gute Barsche zu überlisten sind. 
Danke für eure Hilfe
Tom


----------



## Tombeaux (24. August 2020)

Servus,
Ich kann von meinen Erfahrungen im September 2017 berichten: Der Foxen ist riesig und der Wasserpegel aufgrund einer Talsperre schwankend. Wir hatten Niedrigwasser, sodass die meisten Schilfgürtel nicht geflutet waren. Es dort auf Hecht zu versuchen war aber ohnehin aussichtslos, die Fische standen ausnahmslos zwischen 10 und 15 Meter tief. Beim Werfen hatten wir Erfolg mit schwer bebleiten Gummis an steil abfallenden Kanten und beim Schleppen mit tieflaufenden Wobblern im Freiwasser über 20 bis 40 Metern Wassertiefe. Köderfarben weiss/blau/silber/gold. Das Angeln in windgeschützten Buchten konnten wir uns (leider) sparen, nur wo Wind war, war auch Fisch. Das wird dich als erfahrenen Angelurlauber nicht überraschen. Der grösste Hecht hatte 106cm, Barsche hatten wir wenig. Die gingen auf getwitchte kleine Wobbler oder beim Jiggen über Grund mit blau-weissen Kopytos in 8 cm. Immer an den steilen Felswänden versuchen. Zu Fangmnethoden und Ködern empfehle ich folgende Seite, die Tipps zum "Nachbarsee" Östra Silen gibt: https://angelninwestschweden.de/k-der-allgemein.html
Vor allem der "Halco Sorcerer" in blau-silber war eine Macht, unbedibgt besorgen! Viel Erfolg,
Tom


----------

